# "Plauschertours"



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

So Kollegen,

damit hier alles informativ bleibt mach ich mal das, was wir neulich schonmal besprochen haben. Der Titel sagt hoffentlich alles, hier bitte NUR termine reinpacken am besten mit Verweis aufs entsprechende LMB. Ein bisschen Ordnung muss sein.

Also: Termine hier
Zwiegespräche da, alles andere ins KTWR

FRIEDE....


----------



## fUEL (29. März 2007)

Heute um 14 Uhr ab Hohemark mit Daniel von de Racer und meim Schwager.
Tempo wegen dem Peter gemässigt aber hoher Trailanteil zum "Ausgleich"

Erst mal Warmfahrrunde über Hühnerberg mit Daniel und mir, dann Schwager Peter wieder an de Hohemark holen und Richtung Altkönig über den grünen Balken hoch und dann einfach schauen, wo es Spaß macht.


Es ist gerne gesehen, wenn möglichst viele nette Biker mitkommen.
*Wer mitfährt verzichtet gegenüber dem Guide auf Haftung und ist für sich selbst verantwortlich*
*dies nur der Guten Ordnung halber. *


*Denke es wird bei Kaiserwetter ne Megatour heute.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2007)

So 15.04 11:00 Hohemark

inkl. Hubbel

Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## caroka (12. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So 15.04 11:00 Hohemark
> 
> inkl. Hubbel
> 
> Gruss vom Lugga



Das hört sich gut an. Ich versuche es mir einzurichten.


----------



## lokalhorst (13. April 2007)

und am Sa um 14:00 Uhr:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4363

Horst


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So 15.04 11:00 Hohemark



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4360


----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

lokalhorst schrieb:


> und am Sa um 14:00 Uhr:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4363
> 
> Horst



ei guude horst!

schade aber ich werds nicht schaffen. bleibt aber hoffentlich nicht das letzte mal dieses jahr. so, bin wieder wech, hier nur OT....


----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

lokalhorst schrieb:


> und am Sa um 14:00 Uhr:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4363
> 
> Horst



Hi Horst, 

leider kann ich morgen nicht.   Ich hoffe Du bietest wieder öfter Touren ab "Rote Mühle" an, oder?  

Greetz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

@Caroka & Arachne:

Fahren wir morgen wieder gemeinsam mit dem Bike zur Hohemark hin oder packt ihr völlig uncool die Bikes für den Anritt ins Auto?


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caroka & Arachne:
> 
> Fahren wir morgen wieder gemeinsam mit dem Bike zur Hohemark hin oder packt ihr völlig uncool die Bikes für den Anritt ins Auto?



Ich wollte schon mit dem Bike anreisen, allerdings die Chickenway-Variante (Opelzoo). Laß uns das morgen Früh kurzfristig entscheiden, ok?


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon mit dem Bike anreisen, allerdings die Chickenway-Variante (Opelzoo). Laß uns das morgen Früh kurzfristig entscheiden, ok?



Ich finde Wahltho's Variante cooler. Wir müssten nur einen Punkt finden an dem wir uns treffen. Doch ich füge mich den Herren. Ihr macht das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich finde Wahltho's Variante cooler. Wir müssten nur einen Punkt finden an dem wir uns treffen. Doch ich füge mich den Herren. Ihr macht das schon.



Caroka könnte bei mir vorbeikommen und wir könnten uns dann in Falkenstein am Weg zur Burg mit Arachne treffen.

Dann könnte man auf dem Weg zur Hohemark zur Einstimmung gleich einmal den Victoria-Trail runterballern... 

@Arachne
Jammer hier nicht rum, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof (wie mein Sohn derzeit zu sagen pflegt)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2007)

@Caroka:

Wir können gerne bei mir morgen früh nochmal schnell Deine Kurbelschrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel checken.


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caroka:
> 
> Wir können gerne bei mir morgen früh nochmal schnell Deine Kurbelschrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel checken.



Das ist ja super.  Ich bin um 10:00 Uhr bei Dir. OK?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2007)

Guten Morgen,

wir sind schon auf.

Alles zwischen 09:30 Uhr und 10:00 Uhr ist ok.

@Arachne: Wo treffen wir uns mit Dir und was hast Du mit den Kurbelschrauben von Caroka gemacht?


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wir sind schon auf.
> 
> ...



Er hat sie, mit einer relativ kurzen Ratsche, mit all seiner zur Verfügung stehenden Kraft,  angezogen.
Gut, dann bin ich etwas früher da. 

Bitte, bitte nehmt mich heute nicht so hart ran. Ich fühl mich so schlapp. 
Jetzt sorge ich mal für ein paar Kalos.


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> [email protected]: Wo treffen wir uns mit Dir und was hast Du mit den Kurbelschrauben von Caroka gemacht?



10:30/10:35 Uhr Falkenstein, Kirche. Da kann ich euch dann auch sagen, ob ich weiter mitkomme, oder mich zurückrollen lasse. Ich fühle mich immer noch absolut durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (18. April 2007)

Predimbversammlungstour morgen 14 Uhr ab Hohemark.

Teilnahme auf eigene Verantwortung; traillastig in zügigem Tourentempo.

Ende gegen 18 Uhr wg. der Dimbversammlung im Gimbi ab 20 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2007)

Ich bin gestern abend 'mal Teile der Tour vom Sonntag "reversed" gefahren, also vom Franzoseneck über Hünertberg, Victorial-Trail, Schwarzes-Rechteck rauf zum Altkönig bis auf die Höhe des Weges an dem das Flieger-Denkmal steht.

War auch ganz lustig 

... wobei ich natürlich auf dem Schwarzen-Rechteck-Trail bergauf ein paar Mal absetzen musste


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wobei ich natürlich auf dem Schwarzen-Rechteck-Trail bergauf ein paar Mal absetzen musste



das is ja wohl das mindeste, sonst hättest Du uns deklassiert


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

also gegen reverse fahren hab ich ja auch nix einzuwenden. allerdings darf das mit dem absetzen möglichst nie vorkommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also gegen reverse fahren hab ich ja auch nix einzuwenden. allerdings darf das mit dem absetzen möglichst nie vorkommen



Jawoll Cheffe, ich werde weiterüben


----------



## fUEL (24. April 2007)

Trailtour am Donnerstag ab 14 Uhr Hohemark.

(Jeder handelt *eigenverantwortlich* und es besteht Helmpflicht)

Dauer unbestimmt, jedoch vor der Dunkelheit Finale 

Eine gewisse Trailroutine wird vorausgesetzt, denn es wird knackig.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Mo 14:00 Fuxtanz,
langsam hoch schnell und auch anspruchsvoll runter 

Gruß Lugga


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Sonntag 06.05 13:00 Hohemark oder 14:00 Fuxtanz

langsam hoch, schnell und möglichst schwierig runter

3 Stunden Nettofahrzeit, 2 Stunden Plauschen 

hier gehts zum Eintragen


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

ihr solltete den fred in "langschläfertours" umbenennen  

obwohl, jetzt wo es morgens wieder frisch ist, fahre ich auch lieber etwas später und gleich kurz/kurz  
sonntag bin ich aber wahrscheinlich mit meiner  unterwegs. langsam hoch ist ja noch ok, aber schnell und schwierig runter is nich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

Passt am Sonntag nur auf, vielleicht komm' ich Euch ja auf einem der Trails, die Ihr runterdonnert, bergauf entgegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Passt am Sonntag nur auf, vielleicht komm' ich Euch ja auf einem der Trails, die Ihr runterdonnert, bergauf entgegen...



 das könnte auch für mich zutreffen, sollte ich alleine unterwegs sein


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Passt am Sonntag nur auf, vielleicht komm' ich Euch ja auf einem der Trails, die Ihr runterdonnert, bergauf entgegen...





wissefux schrieb:


> das könnte auch für mich zutreffen, sollte ich alleine unterwegs sein



D.h. zwei Schlüsselstellen mehr


----------



## wondermike (3. Mai 2007)

Klingt ja gut, die Sonntagstour. Da werde ich mich ja direkt mal ranklemmen.


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

Hi, habe für unsere Wölfe-Plauscher-Freunde-Tour am

Samstag, 12.05.2007​
nun die Streckenführung verbal skizziert.  Anmeldung wegen der Vorbestellung beim Naturfreundehaus von Vorteil.


----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2007)

Auch wenn's quasi mitten in der Nacht losgeht, werde ich wohl aufraffen...


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand Morgen 10.05. so von 9:00 - 12:00 Uhr Zeit?
Strecke kann abgesprochen werden. Sie sollte nur nicht sehr anspruchsvoll sein.


----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2007)

Für alle die heute bei der Plauscher/Wölfetour mit wollen  wir fahren. Das Wetter wird gut und sowieso wird alles gut. Bis bald an der Hohemark. 
Nasse Wurzeln und ich mit Klickies. Nein.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2007)

Trau dich, bis gleich.


----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Trau dich, bis gleich.



Ich hab mich getraut aber irgendwie war das nicht mein Tag. Naja dafür kommen wir ja ins Fernsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2007)

Sacht ma, ist eigentlich für den Vatertag tourmäßig was geplant? Oder geht Ihr Euch da alle besaufen?


----------



## Maggo (13. Mai 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sacht ma, ist eigentlich für den Vatertag tourmäßig was geplant? Oder geht Ihr Euch da alle besaufen?



meine süße hat da für mittag nen termin beim spargelbauern gemacht, für mich heißt das sehr früh aufstehen oder gar nicht fahren.


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

*Donnerstag 31. 05.2007 *

*Kleine Runde ca 1 khm  und trailig rauf und runter *
*Beginn ca 14 Uhr Ende spätestens 18 Uhr *
*Parkplatz Hohemark *

*Bislang zugesagt haben SK und PL.*

*Wetterabhängige Kürzung nach Absprachen.*

*Anmeldungen bitte hier*


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

heute abend 1730 hohemark oder 1815/1830 fuxi. bergauf wirds wohl hoffentlich nicht allzu schnell, bergab so schnell wies die bodenverhältnisse zulassen. die genaue route wird vor ort besprochen, dauer 2-3std. 
wie immer helmpflicht und wer ein fully besitzt ist damit sicherlich ganz gut bedient.


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> *Donnerstag 31. 05.2007 *
> 
> *Kleine Runde ca 1 khm und trailig rauf und runter *
> *Beginn ca 14 Uhr Ende spätestens 18 Uhr *
> ...


 

Die Tour wird gecancelt und es gibt eine im Wintersteingebiet ab 14.30 ab Kapersburg. Interesse? 
Bitte hier posten bis 12 Uhr morgen mittag.
Danke


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Tour wird gecancelt und es gibt eine im Wintersteingebiet ab 14.30 ab Kapersburg. Interesse?
> Bitte hier posten bis 12 Uhr morgen mittag.
> Danke


 

War ne Prima tour heute 700hm in 3 Stunden brutto bei 1 a wetter.

zu zweit erweiterte Wintersteinrunde. Die Jogger fragten alle ob wir epo genommen haben. ( der Peter is bergauf immer gefahren ( wenn Jogger kamen))

War seeeeehr lustisch..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

morgen früh (samstag) um 8:00 uhr an der hohemark. 9:00 am fuxtanz. die route iss irgendwie nicht klar, wie solls auch anders sein.

mit von der partie:

roter hirsch
mtk-cube
arachne
caroka (9:00 uhr fuxtanz)
killerkeks
meinereiner

ich glaub das wars bis jetzt. falls ihr morgen zeitig wach seid,als bei und mit.


----------



## hulkihulk (10. Juni 2007)

Servus Plauschäs,

hab Dienstag nachmittag ma ausnahmsweise frei und wär so ab ca. 16:00 im altbewährten TS unnerwechs... wär schön, wenn sich n paar Mitfahrer finden würden... könnten dann 16:30 Fuxtanz festhalten... andere Vorschläge, zu früh?  

Ab gehts!

Gruss und so Markus


----------



## caroka (10. Juni 2007)

hulkihulk schrieb:


> Servus Plauschäs,
> 
> hab Dienstag nachmittag ma ausnahmsweise frei und wär so ab ca. 16:00 im altbewährten TS unnerwechs... wär schön, wenn sich n paar Mitfahrer finden würden... könnten dann 16:30 Fuxtanz festhalten... andere Vorschläge, zu früh?
> 
> ...



Na, das ist ja ne Ansage. Das ist ja meine Zeit.

1630 ft


----------



## hulkihulk (11. Juni 2007)

Naaa, dat is ja ma ne Zusage!!! Schön, dann 1630 ft... awers Mittdreiwerrs wellkamm!!!  

Gruss ...Markus 

P.S. @Caroka - erkennst mich an 2m Körpergrösse und nem weissen Cube... also, nur falls am ft die Hölle los is...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juni 2007)

Carosche, wenn de mit dem Hulgi fäährsd, dann mussde genuch Fliggzeusch midnemme. Des Bubsche hadd sowas meisdens nedd debei.


----------



## caroka (12. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Carosche, wenn de mit dem Hulgi fäährsd, dann mussde genuch Fliggzeusch midnemme. Des Bubsche hadd sowas meisdens nedd debei.



Ei, da wer ich anfangs doch gleisch ma e Rucksaggkondroll mache.


----------



## hulkihulk (15. Juni 2007)

Is der Ruf erst ruiniert...  

Na na, einmal is doch keinmal... erstens hab ich mir die Pannen eh abgewöhnt... ääähh und zweitens für den Fall der Fälle jetzt doch (meistens) n Schlauch dabei...  

Gruss und hoffe, wir sehen uns bald auffe Piste ...Markus


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

.


----------



## hulkihulk (21. Juni 2007)

Servuz Plauschäas,

wolllt morgen trotz unsicherem Wetter morgen ne kleine Taunusrunde drehen... im Zweifelsfall (d.h., wenn da Sturzbäche runterstürzen ) nich ganz so trailig und ansonsten nach Absprache... 

könnte so um 16:00 in Königstein sein (falls da jemand vorbeikommt) oder halt ca. 16:30 am Fuxtanz... 

Wär schön, wenn jemand von Euch zu motivieren wär... 

Gruss ...Markus


----------



## caroka (22. Juni 2007)

hulkihulk schrieb:


> Servuz Plauschäas,
> 
> wolllt morgen trotz unsicherem Wetter morgen ne kleine Taunusrunde drehen... im Zweifelsfall (d.h., wenn da Sturzbäche runterstürzen ) nich ganz so trailig und ansonsten nach Absprache...
> 
> ...



Hi Markus,

ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es heute packe. Könntest Du mich kurz vorher anrufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Morgen: Plauschertour????

14 Uhr Hohemark???
Interesse???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Morgen: Plauschertour????
> 
> 14 Uhr Hohemark???
> Interesse???



Hab Dir eine PN geschickt


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Morgen um zehn ab Türmchen. Trailige Tour um Staufen und kehrig um Eppstein. ca. 3h.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

Morschen ab 18:00 gibts was um Hofheim herum; LMB hier.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morschen ab 18:00 gibts was um Hofheim herum; LMB hier.



würd gerne mit, trau mich aber wegen übermorgen nicht. Falls ich morgen früh nicht mit Nils ne kleine Runde dreh wird er mitkommen


----------

